# best way to preserve chick weed



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I need to preserve chick weed for winter tea. It's for water retention in legs.
We've been using it all summer. But now i need to put some up for this winter.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Dried isn't very 'good', tincture is awesome and vinegar preservation is good (but that's more of a vitamin and mineral thing)
So how about preserving the chickweed in ice trays....add chickweed to tray, add water, freeze then pop cubes into baggies for later use.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If i make chick weed puree would i be able to put it in soup, like parsely and have it work for a diuretic?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd puree some and taste it before adding it to anything. Some herbs get bitter when blended. I vote for the ice cubes too. Chop roughly, then make ice cubes. Thwn just trow them into the soup when heating it up.


----------

